# Clear Creek Metropark



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

With all of this dang rain, the rivers I like to fish in SE Ohio are blown. The youth turkey hunt is this weekend, also, so I won't be going camping/fishing in WV. Is Clear Creek near Logan worth checking out? Would it be clean enough to fish this weekend? Is it worth the trip, I have never fished there? I know folks have told me trout are stocked there occasionally, but are there also smallies or any other species that would take a fly?

It looks like it's either Clear Creek or pond hopping for fishing this weekend, and I'd like to try something new.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Clear Creek is a pretty place to fish. I grew up in WV and it is as close to a WV stream as we have in Ohio. The fishing on the other hand can leave a little to be desired. I always mange to carch 4 or 5 trout, but they are always on the small side. I have managed a few larger fish, but they seem to be more rare than they are on the Mad. Get away fom the parking areas and you will find fish.
I would imagine the creek to be in good shape this weekend. If I get a chance I will swing down that way lter today or tomorrow and let you know.

Merf


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

fishmerf said:


> Clear Creek is a pretty place to fish. I grew up in WV and it is as close to a WV stream as we have in Ohio. The fishing on the other hand can leave a little to be desired. I always mange to carch 4 or 5 trout, but they are always on the small side. I have managed a few larger fish, but they seem to be more rare than they are on the Mad. Get away fom the parking areas and you will find fish.
> I would imagine the creek to be in good shape this weekend. If I get a chance I will swing down that way lter today or tomorrow and let you know.
> 
> Merf


Thanks for ther info! Do you tend to use subsurface flies or surface? I've driven by Clear Creek to the camping/picnic/parking area once just to see what it looked like but I've never fished it. I'd like to try my 3wt flyrod there.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Just got back and stopped at Apple Creek on the way home. Its a little dingy but fish are being caught. Although Clear Creek is nice but its no way like anything in WV!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

ants and adams on top (I have done great on size 10 chernobles there) bring some griffiths gnats if its low.
nymphs, PT's and green caddis do most of the damage, 14-16

they are in any area knee deep with current and rocks that is still a pool, they dont like the long riffles and pocket water or the deep sandy pools. if you can skip cast a chernoble up under the overhanging trees you will catch fish.

and if its over 100cfs dont go, its best under 70 and stable, not stable, not clear


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

WV is only a 4 hour drive down 33.

In my mind it's totally worthwhile.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

The creek looks good. The water level is fine and the color is clearing up nice it should be good to go for the weekend. FFdog- I wasnt comparing the fishing to WV, just some of the scenery. 
I have done well on dries and nymphs. I fish everywhere with my 7'9" 2wt. Your 3 wt will do fine.

merf


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> WV is only a 4 hour drive down 33.
> 
> In my mind it's totally worthwhile.


I agree, but 2 things:

1. I'd never go all that way on US33. I much prefer US50->US79->US33 to get me past Elkins...and that way it's only about 3 hours! 

2. This is the youth turkey hunt weekend, and my buddy and I always guide a kid or two. That means by the time we're done hunting, if I packed my truck and drove down, I'd get there after dark.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

WV scenery is extremely hard to beat and along with the brookie streams! Hey merf not sure whom you are but was wondering though. Since I may give you some good locations for some beautiful fishing.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> I agree, but 2 things:
> 
> 1. I'd never go all that way on US33. I much prefer US50->US79->US33 to get me past Elkins...and that way it's only about 3 hours!
> 
> 2. This is the youth turkey hunt weekend, and my buddy and I always guide a kid or two. That means by the time we're done hunting, if I packed my truck and drove down, I'd get there after dark.


We go 33 to 50 to 77/33/50 back on 33/50 over TO elkins, and go fishing from there  some of our favorite places are back in the forest.

Clearly if I was headed to the elk or williams I'd pick a different route tho


----------

